
Ask HN: Creating Generic Framework.Any suggestion/example or recommendation? - user7878
I am creating generic company wide Framework. Do you have any suggestions or example of features needs to be there?
Current List:
- Error Handling
- Data Manipulation (across multiple layers)
======
benjyclay
Use one already in use. No matter what language you're using there will be a
widely used and well-documented framework out there.

